# removing grease from wheel



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Finally had a hub seal let go on me. In the process it coated the wheel with grease. This on my Ramlin trailer. grease combined with road grime to create a nice mess. Tried a quick spray with Castrol Super Clean. I think the greasy mess actually laughed at me. 

Any thoughts on something to break this mess down and clean the wheel? I thought about engine degreaser but wanted to get thoughts before I start randomly buying cleaners to throw at it.

Also, the good guys at David's Trailers replaced the seal while I waited...actually they were done before I could even get a new set of lug nuts and tube of grease off the shelf! Def. reccomend them to my fellow Orlandians.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Pardon the phrase...but a little "elbow grease" will do the job.
Grab an old bath towel, rip it into 6 or 8 pieces.
Using each chunk, both sides, wipe the grease from the rim.
Dispose of in the trash. Physical wiping will do a better job
than solvent usage in this case. Plus no oily run off into the lawn.
Best method I've found over the years.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Already physically wiped away as much as i could. There is still a thin layer of crud that wont budge. I think I am to the point where some solvent is needed for that final touch.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Got a wheel like that myself. (havent bothered to clean it as I need to replace the tire soon) Kerosene, automatic transmission fluid, diesel, simple green, oven cleaner... all should cut through the grease. Might need to soak it a bit, what I have done on some old nasty car parts is to soak a rag and let it sit on top of the grease for a few minutes and then scrub it with a wire or plastic brush. No matter what it's messy. 


Warning, some solvents like the oven cleaner will remove the finish on anodized aluminum wheels etc... Watch where you spray it.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

try some mineral spirits and call me in the morning


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Old bath towel and 2 cans of brake parts cleaner.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Gunk Engine Degreaser


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Spray it sparingly with brake cleaner and wipe. Do a little at a time. It will come clean very quickly.

Frank_S


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*brew*
I had a similar situation on the trailer under my Classic when I was bringing it back from FL (bearing cap came off). After wiping off most of the heavy deposits, I used a spray on brake cleaner, let it soak a few minutes, then wiped it clean with fresh/clean rags. It looked good as new when I finished.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks guys. I will see what I have laying around the garage that matches any suggestions and give it a whirl this weekend. Will report back


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

UPDATE:

Dug around the garage and the only thing I could find was WD-40. It worked good enough to get the rest of the grease off with a little scrubbing. 

Went to pull my other hub for inspection and found that it just starting to leak as well from the rear seal. Got a new seal on and it is now on.

Went to discount tire and got two new Maxxis trailer tires installed on my wheels. While they are not USA made they have great internet reviews. Tried to get USA made GY Marathons but distributor in GA said that there are no USA made Marathons in my size. Just need to put the wheels back on.

I'm also glad I went through this exercise because the prior owner installed the spare tire in such a way that I would never have been able to remove it at the road side if necessary. 

So hopefully this weekend the trailer will be back together, refreshed, and road worthy!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

not sure about the maxxis tires but everything i've heard about g.y. marathons are that they are crap!! denmans seems to be a real popular tire. glad you got it all squared away


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

The Maxxis tires have great reviews online. Seems like the 5th wheel and toy hauler crowd love them. I guess I will find out!


----------

